

Ansible Docs + Van Halen Idiosyncrasies Surfacing in Projects - dpflan
http://docs.ansible.com/glossary.html#van-halen

======
dpflan
While reading the Ansible docs, I came across this gem. I'd like to know if
other HN users have moments (discovery or creation) of such entertaining
idiosyncrasies/creator self-expression occurring in projects they've worked
with.

